# Intel Chipsatz Mainboard Sockel 2011, 1155 oder 1150?



## dbofl (22. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich möchte demnächst mal mein Rechner aufrüsten. Und bin bei der Frage welchen Sockel ich nehmen sollte, damit man möglichst lang evtl. Prozessoren aufrüsten kann. Gibt es da Tipps?

Beim Prozessor selbst kann man bei einer Grafikkarte doch auf eine integrierte Grafikeinheit im Prozessor verzichten...die bringt doch dann eh nichts?

Danke und Gruß Denis


----------



## coroc (22. Februar 2013)

Hi, 

Was willst du denn machen? Zum zocken reicht der LGA1155 locker aus. LGA 2011 ist eher für Rendern usw geeignet. 1150 kommt ja bekanntlich erst. Was genaueres kann ich da nicht sagen...Allerdings vermute ich, da er Nachfolger vom 1155 ist, das er zum Zocken ebenfalls ausreichen wrid...


----------



## Westcoast (22. Februar 2013)

also für zocken heute: den I5 3570K Ivybridge
videoarbeiten und anwendungen wo virtuelle kerne nutzen ziehen können: I7 3770K Ivy [sockel1155] oder I7 3930K Sandy E [sockel 2011]

der sockel 1150 haswell wird noch erscheinen und die grafikeinheit wird verbessert und die protaktleistung gesteigert von 7% bis 10%.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (22. Februar 2013)

dbofl schrieb:


> ... damit man möglichst lang evtl. Prozessoren aufrüsten kann. Gibt es da Tipps?



Naja, wie schon erwähnt, Sockel 1150 gibs noch nicht auf dem Markt.
Für S1155 kommt nix neues mehr.
Für S2011 werd noch was kommen, soweit ich informiert bin aber nix was wirklich grundlegend schneller ist.

Mit S1155 bist du, wenn du jetzt kaufen willst, am besten bedient. Ausgereift, relativ sparsam und überschaubare Preise und bis nen 3570k schlecht dasteht werden noch das eine oder andere Jahr vergehn, darüber hinaus kann man den auch alltagstauglich mit 4,5GHz fahren, wodurch er nochmal nen viertel mehr leisten kann.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2013)

Preisleistung ganz klar so1155 mit dem i5-3470/3570 oder mit Übertaktung den i5-3570k - alles teurere bringt kaum was. Nur falls Du irgendwelche Profi-Sachen vorhast, könnte ein i7 sinnvoll werden oder sogar so2011, bei dem es ansonsten quatsch wäre, den als normaler User zu nehmen, auch weil die mainboards deutlich teurer als für so1155 sind.

Ob man sich vlt "ärgert", nicht auf den so1150 gewartet zu haben, kann aber niemand genau sagen - da muss man erstmal abwarten, welche Leistung zu welchem Preis dann verfügbar sein wird. Mit nem so1150 hättest Du halt vermutlich länger Zeit, auch mal wieder eine bessere CPU aufzurüsten - aber der so1155 ist mehr als gut genug, und in der Summe macht es sicher nicht sooo viel aus, wenn Du dann doch mal CPU UND Board wechseln müsstest, weil es irgendwann keine guten so1155 mehr gibt, die sich fürs Aufrüsten lohnen.

Ich würde also auf keinen Fall den teureren Sockel 2011 nehmen, nur weil man dann vlt auch 1-2 Jahre später als beim so1155 noch lohnenswert aufrüsten kann. Denn der Aufpreis bei dem Sockel für Board und CPU ist höher, als wenn Du irgendwann bei Kauf eines so115-System CPU _und_ Board wechseln musst.


----------



## Makalar (22. Februar 2013)

Wenn die Leistung jetzt gebraucht wird, würde ich auf den Sockel 1155 setzen, wenn du warten kannst, dann warte auf den 1150.


----------



## dbofl (23. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute, vielen Dank für die Antworten! Da ich noch etwas Zeit habe...warten auf die Prämie ...schau ich mal ob und wann der 1150 so verfügbar ist und ansonsten den 1155 nehmen.


----------

